# Music Talk



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

I know we need another music thread like we need a hole in the head, but. . . .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

Good idea for a thread.

I'm a fan of this band's original lineup, but everyone knows the song. Revolutionary for it's day in studio skills. Here's how they did it.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good idea for a thread.
> 
> I'm a fan of this band's original lineup, but everyone knows the song. Revolutionary for it's day in studio skills. Here's how they did it.


Will listen to latter. It's the time of night when I have to do work work.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2018)

The full film has played on AUD network a couple of times. Well worth your time to catch,


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

Dick can't, or won't lick his elbow, but offers hand farts instead.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)

_"Shame about Jefferino, can't seem to turn him around" 
_


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

Famous Bowie riffs created by Mr Slick.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Famous Bowie riffs created by Mr Slick.


It's neat how he borrows a little from this one, a little from that one.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Not exactly music talk. . . .


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

This is music talk. . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> Not exactly music talk. . . .


Crosby ripped Neil a wide one for dumping his wife after getting a crush on Darryl Hannah and acting on it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

This cat played on a lot of good albums.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2019)

She has also been using cannabis, which has significantly helped her through the health battle.

“Cannabis has been incredible for me for pain and for sleep and for anxiety,” she shared. “It’s an incredible plant that is helping so many people with different issues.”

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/olivia-newton-john-going-undercover-021906801.html


----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)

The beginning of real metal.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)

The rest is history.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


Looks like that guy in the Village People.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

Some good talk about Leon.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

Last night. Talking about last night.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

Not really much talk, but an out of this world duet at the end.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Dead on the road.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2019)

They split from 10cc thinking their new invention was going to revolutionize music.


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

Soundbreaking is on PBS tonight. Going Electric. A good series.

https://www.pbs.org/show/soundbreaking/


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 14, 2019)

The band - last waltz


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## mrgrtt123 (Aug 19, 2019)

LAUV is tired and then sad and now lonely.


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## TropicallyGrown (Nov 9, 2019)

It's probably not your guy's style of music from what I've read but Santana has a song with a with some rap artist. I don't even like the song but I listen to it just to hear him play.. So dope! If y'all are interested it's tyga(dumbass name), YG, And Santana. look it up on youtube.


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

Pete is still punching that time clock.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> Pete is still punching that time clock.


If I hadn't sworn off cursing, I'd say something eloquent like F__k Pete Townsend. Read this a few days ago. Typical of that asshole.









The Who’s Pete Townshend Says ‘Thank God’ Keith Moon and John Entwistle Are Gone


The Who’s Pete Townshend has never been terribly cautious with his public statements or sentimental about his departed bandmates — less than a year after drummer Keith Moon’s death in 1978, he spok…




variety.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> If I hadn't sworn off cursing, I'd say something eloquent like F__k Pete Townsend. Read this a few days ago. Typical of that asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a jerk.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Love the little details, like Elvis going offstage to take a mouthful of pills.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> Love the little details, like Elvis going offstage to take a mouthful of pills.


I heard DZ's version of Misty Mountain Hop on the radio one night, and rushed to a store next day and bought the cassette. For the comedy. But after listening a few times, it dawned on me.....they are terrific musicians. Once I got acclimated to the TortElvis schtick, I discovered I liked most of their LZ takes better than LZ's originals.  Especially 'Stairway...".
Full disclosure: I was always hit and miss w/ Robert Plant's vocals.


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I heard DZ's version of Misty Mountain Hop on the radio one night, and rushed to a store next day and bought the cassette. For the comedy. But after listening a few times, it dawned on me.....they are terrific musicians. Once I got acclimated to the TortElvis schtick, I discovered I liked most of their LZ takes better than LZ's originals.  Especially 'Stairway...".
> Full disclosure: I was always hit and miss w/ Robert Plant's vocals.


Yea, I got over Zeppelin way back when. I've got all the early stuff and most everything else, but haven't listened to them in years.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2019)

I came across this and thought it was interesting.


----------



## too larry (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2020)

Orianne Cevey alleges Phil Collins is impotent, didn’t bathe for months


Cevey paints Collins as an addled “hermit” who didn't wash or brush his teeth for months.




pagesix.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Orianne Cevey alleges Phil Collins is impotent, didn’t bathe for months
> 
> 
> Cevey paints Collins as an addled “hermit” who didn't wash or brush his teeth for months.
> ...


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)

A cool John Prine story.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## AlanParker1989 (Feb 2, 2021)

injinji said:


>


This song is a legend and especially when Phil collins plays the drums. He is an amazing drummer!


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Worth a watch.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


>


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Wednesday at 11:43 PM)




----------

